# I created a Pseudo Slotting tutorial :) Hope this helps you guys out!



## Exotic Butters (Sep 14, 2019)

View attachment Pseudo-Slotting.png


----------



## kadabrium (Sep 14, 2019)

is this basically free slice for 3x3


----------



## Apolo (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks, I'm pretty sure that this is the future


----------



## cantcube (Sep 15, 2019)

Exotic Butters said:


> View attachment 10793



Thank you for creating this! After watching Jays video on pseudo slotting i wasn't quiet sure i got the concept (and couldn't find anything else to explain it).

Then Sebastian Weyers reaction after breaking the 4x4 WR, i was really curious! So thanks again! Much appreciated!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 16, 2019)

Please don't say it was developed by Tymon


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 16, 2019)

It was popularised by him, not developed. I've used something similar for a while with ZZ for last 2 pairs in certain cases.


----------



## asacuber (Sep 16, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Please don't say it was developed by Tymon





PapaSmurf said:


> It was popularised by him, not developed. I've used something similar for a while with ZZ for last 2 pairs in certain cases.


yeah a common misconception 
kudos to him for popularising it though


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 16, 2019)

Saying pseudo slotting was created by Tymon is like saying chris Tran invented magnetic cubes


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 16, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Saying pseudo slotting was created by Tymon is like saying chris Tran invented magnetic cubes


Chris Tran didn’t invent them? Who did?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 16, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Chris Tran didn’t invent them? Who did?


There are multiple cases of people doing it before him, this is the earliest I have seen but I wouldn’t be surprised if there were older ones.


----------



## asacuber (Sep 17, 2019)

@LyrikTech made one in 2015, obviously newer than the one above, but still pre-2016


----------



## Skewbed (Oct 17, 2019)

For those interested, Tymon has a video with more advanced techniques:


----------



## ottozing (Oct 17, 2019)

@everyone complaining about not giving tymon credit 

who gives a crap about who "invented" it? in all honesty there were probably a bunch of different people that had the idea and did little to nothing with it (just like every other concept in cubing)

tymon on the other hand is without a doubt the cuber who has taken it the furthest thus far and done the most for the method, which is why he WILL and SHOULD get credit 

the same is true for methods named after other people generally speaking (VLS for example was popularized and first implemented widely by mats, even though it's unlikely he was the first to think of it or even try developing it)

also keep in mind that the method isn't even named after tymon...


----------

